# Ripe Vapes Back in Stock 0mg, 3mg, 6mg & 12mg - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (17/3/15)

We are fully stocked on Ripe Vapes folks. 
We have also added some 0mg as well.


Order yours here:
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/3/15)

We have received another shipment of Ripe VCT and Thai are now fully stocked 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes


----------



## Sir Vape (5/5/15)

We are full stocked once again on all your Ripe favourites 

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes


----------

